# I'm Gonna Start Rapping For Fun



## cncfan2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know I suck but its w.e im just having some fun

Ima rap about these valiums , oh hell , i fuckin love em,
Just sit back , and watch me chug em and chug em ill even hug em ,
Cuz the lil bastards will try , and try to find inside me , the love , which is lost , and by , which binds me ,
and it gives me , the need , to be high and fly and watch out ,
cuz here comes the sky , (beat switch) crashin down on me , but just a metaphor ,
for this door i walked out of on this little whore , who said twice she not , loved me , more than once , im a dunce , for believing her and her little runts she calls kids ,
Its attack of the devil man , a pain inside , by which everything in my life , becomes a lie ,
The drugs i am on , im nothin but a pawn , to this game of life and i will drop the bomb ,
But a lil bit a help , my cry my yelp , all i need is to be helped and no one helps ,
so i go down to my basement , and find my weed , my good ol shit , puts me on my feet ,
and then i lose all my cares , for this world we live , i cannot describe the pain , only hope for a kid , whos lost like me , and talks like me , cept im hoping that he turns out to be , the greatest mother fucker , the world has seen , someone so much better than bitch ass me ,
then i sit back , and i watch , and i laugh , my ass off ,
then i come to my senses , that all is not lost ,
cuz i was right bout this kid , look at him now, look at him wow , hes a fuckin millionare , how oh how , (beat change)
so , i get up , and i look , how the fuck , was i took , by these drugs , in my book , like a crook , on a nook , im ashamed , of this day , that is laid , out to me , look at me , fuck it man , look at him , look at slim , im a wreck , im a mess , im a worn out dress , that needs to be fixed , so i get , off my ass , one more time , for this rhyme , and put it , in a record , and sell it like dime---bags , no longer in rags , filled with money , something to brag---about . . .
guess thats why they call it rags to riches mother fucker


----------



## cncfan2 (Aug 4, 2010)

no feedback lol ?


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 4, 2010)

Pretty nice man...it kinda sounds like something Eminem would write! Great job!

SLB


----------



## cncfan2 (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha yea Eminem is my favorite rapper . I wouldn't say great job , but if you think so then thank you haha . Next one Ima post up when im high and see what I come out with


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 8, 2010)

cncfan2 said:


> Haha yea Eminem is my favorite rapper . I wouldn't say great job , but if you think so then thank you haha . Next one Ima post up when im high and see what I come out with


 No problem man! When you post it up send a link my way! haha

SLB


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha it does sound like eminem

the only time i can rap is when im really high. i tried sober and couldn't remember what i had in my mind. lol.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 8, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Haha it does sound like eminem
> 
> the only time i can rap is when im really high. i tried sober and couldn't remember what i had in my mind. lol.


 I can't rap for shit! I always end up rhyming dick w/ prick multiple times! haha

SLB


----------



## sludge factory (Aug 8, 2010)

pretty sweet! 
I can't rap for shit, but it sure is hilarious when I try.




gotta love valium.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 8, 2010)

Every once in a while when i'm blazed, ill just be sitting there, then i'll go on a 45 second rap attack and then it ends..


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 8, 2010)

I also rhyme the words muthafucka and sucka muliple times! and street and beat...lol

SLB


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 8, 2010)

lolol. You gotta get really really... high. you have to listen to the beat and get what you wanna say built up in your head then unleash haha. im not pro nor am i good but thats what my good ass friend told me


----------



## cncfan2 (Aug 8, 2010)

hahaha high rap is the best cuz everyone enjoys it
also looks like SLB is tryin rap right now ha


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 8, 2010)

haha...I knew a blind guy in high school that could spit mad free-flow! It was so sick! That guy used to draw crowds just by rappin' in the halls!

SLB


----------



## icantseemyface (Aug 8, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> Every once in a while when i'm blazed, ill just be sitting there, then i'll go on a 45 second rap attack and then it ends..


LMAO dont we all mate!


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 8, 2010)

icantseemyface said:


> LMAO dont we all mate!


 I discover so much talent in myself when I'm blazed hahahhaha.


----------



## cncfan2 (Aug 8, 2010)

haha weed reveals how talented we are . but when its over, were just normal smucks again


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 8, 2010)

i used to make beats in my when i was high and recorded it on my phone then listen to it a month later and think wow i was fucked up..but it sounded so good at the time


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 9, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> i used to make beats in my when i was high and recorded it on my phone then listen to it a month later and think wow i was fucked up..but it sounded so good at the time


 Everything sounds great when you're stoned! 

SLB


----------



## cncfan2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed . Time to go smoke a joint


----------



## zhn0k (Aug 9, 2010)

cncfan2 said:


> Haha yea Eminem is my favorite rapper.


this is hands-down eminem's best song... i don't care what anyone says!

[video=youtube;E-BEEIfn2M0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-BEEIfn2M0[/video]


----------



## cncfan2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, I never knew eminem had his own band . haha great song btw


(fast beat, so try to rap it fast but not too fast) (kinda like eminems Despicable speed but different)
Rollin up this joint, about to get high,
Fallin thru this point, reach the damn sky,
Pullin out my 9 for some good ol protection,
No ones got beef or a fuckin objection,

Rollin my windows down, fly by the cops,
Fuckin bitches spittin, throwin them rocks,
Rocks called words, and gettin stoned,
Mentally and physically, i run back home,

Safe from these bitches, these fags and snitches,
Gonna get em back bitch theyre making their wishes,
Hoped they never fucked with me, cuz im like their kryptonite,
Superman cant beat me,

Look at this thread, bout to be dead,
Cuz im killin it with this rap, its a fuckin wrap,
My mind thinks faster than an IMB computer,
Processing shit faster than I fuck your moms cooter,

Bam clickclick pow, wow look at me now,
This purple haze has got me lit, how,
Oh my god it feels great, stayin up late,
Flirting with bitches that nigga's be hate-in on,

Drop the bomb on you btich, filled with the words i spit,
Its my rap attack man, you cant talk shit,
these rhymes are dope, i got no hope,
Just rappin for fun, without no pun,

^^hahahaha this is what came out of my head just now^^


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 9, 2010)

good job i kinda have flow while blazed


----------



## cncfan2 (Aug 9, 2010)

haha shits amazing
fuck it anyone post your raps here im making this a freestyle thread !


----------

